# Drill Press Question



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

OK, I have nice bits and a new vise/jig to hold them. Drilling my first duck call blank and everything goes perfect on the short piece, I did have to raise the table with the bit still in the wood to get the last 3/4 of an inch drilled. It did not want to clear out very well but it did work. Then I try to drill the tall piece (4") and I find that between the lenght of the bit and the height of the wood I'm about 2 inches too short. Not going to happen. I need to find a deal on a used floor model that has 4"+ inches of stroke.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I had that problem too. I drill all my blanks on the lathe now.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I bleed for ya, ET..Had the same problem with first drill press..Cheapo..but only about a 2" travel..Gave it to one of the kids.and picked up a Ryobi with a 3 1/4" travel..Works OK for me....Still gotta slip piece up on drill if I need a longer hole..but it's second nature to me now...and only a few pen kits need more than 3".. I can't remember where I got it, but it wasn't expensive...think it was from HD or Sears...possibly Amazon. If you want, I'll try to run the invoice down..think it was a little more than a hundred bucks.. Have seen ads for some presses with a 5" travel...but they priced me out of that market..LOL..

Good luck....don't feel like you're the only one to make mistakes..LOL...Would you be interested in a nice 7" chopsaw...really good price..LOL...another bad buy for the old geezer.. Got Troddy's bandsaw now and all that is over...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL Tortuga, I think about half the woodworkers in this forum have something they bought from me


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I had that problem too. I drill all my blanks on the lathe now.


That's what I keep comming back too. Seems like I ought to be able to use it to drill/bore. I can't find much in the way of tools to do it though? Some sort of chuck for the tailstock to hold square stock ?

Tortuga, I don't need a chop saw but thanks for the offer ! I did a bit of research and there are just a few drill presses with 3" + of stroke in the non comercial category. Can't beleive Trodery doesn't just have one for sale I can pick up.

I'm getting dizzy, I think I'm caught up in a vortex, I can feel my wallet getting lighter and lighter.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Get a Jacobs chuck with a morse taper to go in the tailstock. then use a chuck to hold the wood in the headstock. drill at slowest speed or whatever speed works for you. The drill bit don't turn the wood does.

I will take a picture of mine on the Jet mini today and post it.

Here is the one I have.
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...___Drill_Chucks___Key_Chuck___key_chuck?Args=


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> That's what I keep comming back too. Seems like I ought to be able to use it to drill/bore. I can't find much in the way of tools to do it though? Some sort of chuck for the tailstock to hold square stock ?
> 
> Tortuga, I don't need a chop saw but thanks for the offer ! I did a bit of research and there are just a few drill presses with 3" + of stroke in the non comercial category. Can't beleive Trodery doesn't just have one for sale I can pick up.
> 
> I'm getting dizzy, I think I'm caught up in a vortex, I can feel my wallet getting lighter and lighter.


LOL....I have one (not sure of the stroke on it though), sometimes I think about selling it but it's not really in my way.

Now, if it were a table saw or router you needed I could hook you up...I never use those two items I have!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

ummmm........Terry...........tell me about the router. 
I'm trying to NOT pull the trigger on a Freud 3 1/4 HP but I'm getting weaker by the day.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> ummmm........Terry...........tell me about the router.
> I'm trying to NOT pull the trigger on a Freud 3 1/4 HP but I'm getting weaker by the day.


LOL....I sent you a PM buddy!


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

saw this on craigslist today

http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/498835225.html


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

OK, plan 'B'. Drill the short pieces on the drill press. Turn the long pieces between centers to get them round and find the true center (they are not perfectly square), then chuck them and drill them on the lathe, then switch to the mandrel for both. Now I need a drill chuck and a 3 or 4 jaw chuck. Is self centering prefered or is independent better?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got one of each and like the self centering best


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have used the self centering chuck in past for drilling and kept the pieces square to drill, then turn. It can be done with the chucks easily. No need to turn first unless you just want to.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will turn something down some if it is to much out of round that it makes it hard to drill.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

A lot of my blanks are 1/8 to 1/4 off of square. I could square them up, but turning is more fun.


----------

